# Outback 29rls



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,
We are looking at "trading up" to an OB 29rls. Does anyone have one? We LOVE the floorplan, except the bedroom seems a bit tight. We are wondering if anyone who has or had one finds that to be a problem. Also DH is VERY concerned over the floor plan being in the brochure, but not available on line. Not really getting why this concerns him, but right brain/left brain is the theory I'm going with. I have a call in to Keystone, but thought I'd ask here while I wait.








Also if anyone is in the market for an '06 29BHS with little use, no pets and no smoking we have one. We are only trding because with just the 2 of us we really don't need a BHS. PM me if you want more info. 
Ember


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

HI all (again) 
Got a call right back from Keystone. 29rls is a new floorplan for 08, and is just waiting to be added to the website. All leftbrainers including my Dh now feel better. Maybe I will get to be the first OB 29rls Sydney Edition owner on the OBer's Forum. 
TTFN
Ember
PS Thanks Andy


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you really want to go through the break in period? I have got an '05 30 rls for sale. Well cared for never smoked in. Bought new in '06 used like 10 times. Electric tongue jack included! Go to rvtraderonline and check it out. Oh the best thing is, all the bugs worked out.

Jeff


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

outbackj said:


> Do you really want to go through the break in period? I have got an '05 30 rls for sale. Well cared for never smoked in. Bought new in '06 used like 10 times. Electric tongue jack included! Go to rvtraderonline and check it out. Oh the best thing is, all the bugs worked out.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks for the offer Jeff, but, the 29 rls is a new for 2008 floor plan (it's in the brochures and on the dealers lots, but not on Keystones website yet) with a center entry, rear living room, center kitchen with a triangular counter top and a ton of cabinets, and a private bath. By private I mean shower, stool and vanity are in a room by themselves with a real door, and the shower is a homesize neo angle, and the bathroom itself is bigger than the 2nd bath in our home. Actually I was reading the "top ten mods" earlier, and some of the mods on there are not required on the 29rls Sydney. Specificly the hinged door (s) on the dinette booth. 
Oh yeah did I mention that in addition to the outdoor camp kitchen it has an outdoor entertainment center, with a 19inch included? I think it's going to be a really popular model, once people see it and Keystone gets it on their website. Not that I'm an expert or anything, I just know what I like, and for the DH and I this is perfect. I think!! Our local show is this weekend, so you never know!!!








Ember


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

Man that does sound awesome! I can hardly wait to see it. Good luck with the one.

Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ember said:


> ...snip...
> Our local show is this weekend, so you never know!!!


PICTURES....Please post some pictures of the new Outback.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If you do a Google search for that model, there are plenty of pics to look at......they are already on dealer's lots.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...snip...
> Our local show is this weekend, so you never know!!!


PICTURES....Please post some pictures of the new Outback.








[/quote]

I'm hoping to have it in my signature soon, (operator error !!! That's all I got to say 'bout that!!) BUT funtime in Texas has some great pics on their website.
This is actually how I knew I wanted to look at it at our local dealer!! ( I have mastered ? internet surfing)
Ember


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Looking at the pictures, it sure is different. I would think that "thing" at the foot of the bed would get annoying, especially when trying to make it up. Maybe it's just me...everyone loves their outback for different reasons. Hope you get it and use the heck out of it...loving every minute of it! BOL


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ember said:


> ...snip...
> Our local show is this weekend, so you never know!!!


PICTURES....Please post some pictures of the new Outback.








[/quote]

I'm hoping to have it in my signature soon, (operator error !!! That's all I got to say 'bout that!!) BUT funtime in Texas has some great pics on their website.
This is actually how I knew I wanted to look at it at our local dealer!! ( I have mastered ? internet surfing)
Ember

[/quote]

Yea...I can google for the pictures, but I'd rather wait and see *your* Outback at *your* house connected to *your* TV.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...snip...
> Our local show is this weekend, so you never know!!!


PICTURES....Please post some pictures of the new Outback.








[/quote]

I'm hoping to have it in my signature soon, (operator error !!! That's all I got to say 'bout that!!) BUT funtime in Texas has some great pics on their website.
This is actually how I knew I wanted to look at it at our local dealer!! ( I have mastered ? internet surfing)
Ember

[/quote]

Yea...I can google for the pictures, but I'd rather wait and see *your* Outback at *your* house connected to *your* TV.
[/quote]

I'll do my best!! !! BUTcould be a little while, as we have to get our OB out of the SNOW!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ember said:


> ...snip...
> Our local show is this weekend, so you never know!!!


PICTURES....Please post some pictures of the new Outback.








[/quote]

I'm hoping to have it in my signature soon, (operator error !!! That's all I got to say 'bout that!!) BUT funtime in Texas has some great pics on their website.
This is actually how I knew I wanted to look at it at our local dealer!! ( I have mastered ? internet surfing)
Ember

[/quote]

Yea...I can google for the pictures, but I'd rather wait and see *your* Outback at *your* house connected to *your* TV.
[/quote]

I'll do my best!! !! BUTcould be a little while, as we have to get our OB out of the SNOW!!









[/quote]

I'd enjoy some pictures of it in the snow...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...snip...
> Our local show is this weekend, so you never know!!!


PICTURES....Please post some pictures of the new Outback.








[/quote]

I'm hoping to have it in my signature soon, (operator error !!! That's all I got to say 'bout that!!) BUT funtime in Texas has some great pics on their website.
This is actually how I knew I wanted to look at it at our local dealer!! ( I have mastered ? internet surfing)
Ember

[/quote]

Yea...I can google for the pictures, but I'd rather wait and see *your* Outback at *your* house connected to *your* TV.
[/quote]

I'll do my best!! !! BUTcould be a little while, as we have to get our OB out of the SNOW!!









[/quote]

I'd enjoy some pictures of it in the snow...








[/quote]

We're supposed to get more snow tonight, so you may get to see the OB in the snow. We signed papers today, (after visiting our local show to be sure!!) We'll take delivery someday next week, and have asked Wolfwood to to tutor me in getting the pics from the camera to the forum!! DH is in his recliner, switching between looking at the dealers catalog, and all the campground brochures I picked up. The one mod we had the dealer do was a slide cover, DH and I will do the rest!! and it's looking like a pretty big list. Although I thought it was a nice TT as it is!!








TTFN
Ember


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Chasn said:


> Looking at the pictures, it sure is different. I would think that "thing" at the foot of the bed would get annoying, especially when trying to make it up. Maybe it's just me...everyone loves their outback for different reasons. Hope you get it and use the heck out of it...loving every minute of it! BOL


I think you may have looked at an older floorplan, cuz the only "thing" at the foot of the bed in ours is the bathroom wall, but it is mostly on DH's side of the bed so....







as far as using the Heck out of it "FER SHER", DH is scanning VT/NH camping guide for CG's now. I'm afraid if we get over 40 degrees in the next couple of weeks we'll be camping in our own yard!!








Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> We're supposed to get more snow tonight, so you may get to see the OB in the snow. We signed papers today, (after visiting our local show to be sure!!) We'll take delivery someday next week, and have asked Wolfwood to to tutor me in getting the pics from the camera to the forum!! DH is in his recliner, switching between looking at the dealers catalog, and all the campground brochures I picked up. The one mod we had the dealer do was a slide cover, DH and I will do the rest!! and it's looking like a pretty big list. Although I thought it was a nice TT as it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....and Wolfwood has certainly agreed to help...but you still have to TAKE the pictures







Oh, yeah...and then send them to me....

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
























































That's definitely worth bringing out the Dancing bananas!!!

One thing tho'....could you please keep the snow up there?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> We're supposed to get more snow tonight, so you may get to see the OB in the snow. We signed papers today, (after visiting our local show to be sure!!) We'll take delivery someday next week, and have asked Wolfwood to to tutor me in getting the pics from the camera to the forum!! DH is in his recliner, switching between looking at the dealers catalog, and all the campground brochures I picked up. The one mod we had the dealer do was a slide cover, DH and I will do the rest!! and it's looking like a pretty big list. Although I thought it was a nice TT as it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....and Wolfwood has certainly agreed to help...but you still have to TAKE the pictures







Oh, yeah...and then send them to me....

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
























































That's definitely worth bringing out the Dancing bananas!!!

One thing tho'....could you please keep the snow up there
[/quote]

I have no problem taking the pics, just getting them places after they've been taken!!







I LOVE the dancing Bananas!! 
I can't make any promises on the snow, but I've been hoping maybe it could go down toward RI, I hear they only have MUD, ponds didn't even freeze this year!!









TTFN
Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> I can't make any promises on the snow, but I've been hoping maybe it could go down toward RI, I hear they only have MUD, ponds didn't even freeze this year!!


PHOOEY! And they call themselves New Englanders


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay this link should get you to a copy of the 2008 29rls floorplan which I copied from our print brochure. 
Ember

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=2Lct3DZk5e


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I just found this ember ... http://www.generalrv.com/inventory/27468/N...tion-29RLS.aspx

Tami


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

RizFam said:


> I just found this ember ... http://www.generalrv.com/inventory/27468/N...tion-29RLS.aspx
> 
> Tami


That's our baby! but ours is in the Russet color. DH thinks it looks "aboriginal" making it more in keeping with the Australian Outback theme?!?! I wasn't really hooked on the other 2 choices, so let him get the aboriganil russet, for the hours of teasing I can get out of it!!, even if I can't choose a spelling that looks right!! TTFN
Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

VERY nice, Ember!!!!! Can't wait to meet her in person!!

<Nice job with the posting to Shutterfly and then to here!! See? That wasn't so tough







>


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> VERY nice, Ember!!!!! Can't wait to meet her in person!!
> 
> <Nice job with the posting to Shutterfly and then to here!! See? That wasn't so tough
> 
> ...


Thanks Judi!! I couldn't have done it with out you!







You'll get to meet The Abi-one at the NE rally. That's her nickname sort of, it stands for The Aboriginal one!!








See ya there.
Ember


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Now that floorplan I like! Hmmmm, '06 for an '08. Don't think the better half will go for it


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Chasn said:


> Now that floorplan I like! Hmmmm, '06 for an '08. Don't think the better half will go for it


Try it














we traded an '06 for an '08, but we did change floorplans!! I think we are going to REALLY enjoy this outback, cuz we really enjoyed the '06!


----------

